# Breed size comparison and siblings



## vkalvacev (Jul 29, 2011)

What is the size difference between a dwarf rabbit and a mini rex? My mini's are kind of on the large side, but someone was asking if they are small like dwarfs. I said that no, dwarfs are a lot smaller and in addition, I wouldnt know if the two siblings would fight, since they wanted two females. Would siblings be ok if they decide that they want to still get two?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 29, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> What is the size difference between a dwarf rabbit and a mini rex? My mini's are kind of on the large side, but someone was asking if they are small like dwarfs. I said that no, dwarfs are a lot smaller and in addition, I wouldnt know if the two siblings would fight, since they wanted two females. Would siblings be ok if they decide that they want to still get two?


This is what I learned so far.  Hope it helps.

Netherlands Dwarfs are the smallest domestic rabbit weighing in at 2 lbs.  

Mini-Rex is a smaller verision of the Rex and weighs approximately 4 lbs.    Your Mini's SHOULD be larger than a Netherland Dwarf.  

The Holland Lop is also known as the Netherland Lop which is the Dwarf of the Lop weighing in at 4 lbs.  


Regarding females vs males as mates.  I went with two males.   Males to me are a bit easier to raise.  Hermione, our Black Tortiseshell Hamster was the only female pet we ever had.  I find out after reading a bit that females tend to fight more often due to territory because they are hardwired for babies.  And that females who are NOT being bred should be spayed.  And reading about the cancer rate of does, it needs to be done for the doe to enjoy a long life.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, I think they will stick to the dwarfs at that big of a difference. I referred them to some pet stores that carry them and gave them a little info so that they're (slightly) aware of what they're getting. But yes, I can feel that my mini's are around that range. Do you know how I can weight them without going to a vet? 

Ok great, my neighbors got one female (who seems to be getting into her hormonal stage for some reason - she was sweet a week ago lol) and since one passed, theyre getting another plus one more, both of which are males and chances are that they will be living together. Hopefully they won't kill each other? They both seem pretty laid back from what I see. 

The only thing about spaying and neutering form what I know is that first of all, theres a high chance the rabbit can pass from the anesthesia since they are so fragile, and second, its just SO SO expensive that most people are not willing to go through with it. Otherwise, I'm sure more of them would be.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 29, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think they will stick to the dwarfs at that big of a difference. I referred them to some pet stores that carry them and gave them a little info so that they're (slightly) aware of what they're getting. But yes, I can feel that my mini's are around that range. Do you know how I can weight them without going to a vet?
> 
> Ok great, my neighbors got one female (who seems to be getting into her hormonal stage for some reason - she was sweet a week ago lol) and since one passed, theyre getting another plus one more, both of which are males and chances are that they will be living together. Hopefully they won't kill each other? They both seem pretty laid back from what I see.
> 
> The only thing about spaying and neutering form what I know is that first of all, theres a high chance the rabbit can pass from the anesthesia since they are so fragile, and second, its just SO SO expensive that most people are not willing to go through with it. Otherwise, I'm sure more of them would be.


Get yourself a baby scale.  That's what My "Rabbit" vet did.  I suppose you could go to any Walmart and pick one up.  

So your neighbor will be putting a "hormonal" stage doe in with two males?  I see babies and big fights with the males over the doe.  If she is keeping the doe separate from the two males, then I see success.  I think you better talk to your neighbor.  

I've already discussed with my "Rabbit" Vet the procedure regarding anesthesia and the VAST improvement of what it "used to be".  Regarding the expense, well I see things in a different way.  I've always spayed my PETS.  Breeding is another matter.  But people who buy pets, especially does, who do not intend to breed, should think a little bit about the lifespan of that doe.   If they think spaying is expensive, what do you think will happen if their doe gets uterine cancer?  THAT would be expensive.  

You got to weigh the options and do what's best for your and your buns.  I go with preventive care.  Even for males.  If you don't intend to breed, it's IMHO better healthwise for the rabbit.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 29, 2011)

I think I will, I'm sure it won't be the last time I will be using it lol.

She's 2 months old now, and by the time they go, she will be 3months, they will be 2 months and she is going to be separated from them completely (of course not together). I just hope they don't smell her (since it is a bottom/top cage) and then there's going to be an altercation. 

I like your thinking - I agree.. sort of. The thing with me is that I am old fashioned - I don't believe it's right in changing what animals are and their natural abilities to produce. I have not spayed my dog in the 11 years I have had him and he's never been a problem. Rabbits the same but only because I did want to breed them. My cat was no option as she's outdoor and I did NOT need her to bring in kitties all the time - only mice - so she was understandable. Lastly, I do agree in gelding in horses though. I guess I have my reasons for every animal why they should or shouldn't but I'm sort of neutral on the term. Just thought I'd share  But yes if it IS a lifelong pet, I do agree to spay and neuter, esp. rabbits.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 29, 2011)

vkalvacev said:
			
		

> I think I will, I'm sure it won't be the last time I will be using it lol.
> 
> She's 2 months old now, and by the time they go, she will be 3months, they will be 2 months and she is going to be separated from them completely (of course not together). I just hope they don't smell her (since it is a bottom/top cage) and then there's going to be an altercation.
> 
> I like your thinking - I agree.. sort of. The thing with me is that I am old fashioned - I don't believe it's right in changing what animals are and their natural abilities to produce. I have not spayed my dog in the 11 years I have had him and he's never been a problem. Rabbits the same but only because I did want to breed them. My cat was no option as she's outdoor and I did NOT need her to bring in kitties all the time - only mice - so she was understandable. Lastly, I do agree in gelding in horses though. I guess I have my reasons for every animal why they should or shouldn't but I'm sort of neutral on the term. Just thought I'd share  But yes if it IS a lifelong pet, I do agree to spay and neuter, esp. rabbits.


To each his own.  I understand your way of thinking.  I agree that a stallion should be gelded if not bred.  They are powerful animals and with sexual hormones raging and being exposed to mares all the time, it takes a real expert to manage that animal.  I have total respect.  Just like those with a big breed dog, or even little breeds that should be.   But I've also seen loving animals who are fully intacted who are sweet hearts.  I guess I know and respect the power of the animal, and if sexual urges can calm an animal that will not need these, come on, it's not like they are human, this operation would benefit them in the long run.   For everyone.  

But again, to each his own.  And thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Aug 1, 2011)

Actually most male rabbits will fight. occasonally you can have two get along but that usually requires nuetering them. I actually have a bonded pair of boys right now that are awsome both where neutered at an early age. We used to have rabbits years ago and left two brothers together cause we where told we could.. well that only lasted 6 months then one started to beat up the other one real bad. I have heard of male rabbits trying to but the boy-bits off another. I would watch them boys carefully if they insist on putting them together... neutering will help with horomones and sprayin.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyCowLover said:
			
		

> Actually most male rabbits will fight. occasonally you can have two get along but that usually requires nuetering them. I actually have a bonded pair of boys right now that are awsome both where neutered at an early age. We used to have rabbits years ago and left two brothers together cause we where told we could.. well that only lasted 6 months then one started to beat up the other one real bad. I have heard of male rabbits trying to but the boy-bits off another. I would watch them boys carefully if they insist on putting them together... neutering will help with horomones and sprayin.


I have two males that are almost 4 months old.  Thankfully they are very good tempered and have bonded well with each other.  BUT, they are becoming aware of that hardwired "breeding" instinct.  No fights yet, but they will be neutered in a couple weeks.  

Regarding the boy parts being bit off, you must have had a conversation with my Rabbit Vet.  LOL!  Said the same thing to me but he did say that neutering males is not for health reasons, like does, but to help with calming the hormones down and spraying.  Another thing I'm thankful hasn't started.  If you nueter them young, this won't start.  But if it does, once males are neuter, the spraying will taper off.   Also my Rabbit Vet used to breed New Zealands for meat, so he's seen and experienced a lot.  

IMHO, if you want two pet rabbits, either both male or female, as pets, have them neutered and spayed.  Helps them as well as helps keep things peaceful.   It GREAT coming home to two happy bunnies and not worrying what you will find when you have been  gone.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Aug 2, 2011)

I actually got my boys neutered to stop the spraying and hardwired breeding thoughts... I just recently picked up another boy who is a yr old and is not neutered and shows no signs of sprayin nor agressive behaviors. Zues and Gizmo are my two males that are bonded and they where neutered when they reached 12-16 wks old. Charlie was neutered when he turned 16 weeks I do belive just because we where worried about his size. I think he only weighed something like 2lbs.. he now weighs 3lbs full grown. I am also very happy not having to come home to fights and stuff.


----------

